# Indoor cat wants outside.



## xThatsMex (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi guys. I have an indoor cat who was abandoned as a kitten. He's been wanting to go outside lately and, I've prepared by getting him a break-away collar with contact info on it. He will get his shots in a couple of weeks. I plan on letting him go outside as he seems to enjoy it. I understand that he'll live longer and be healthier and all that if he stays indoors. That is not what I'm asking. My question is, however, are there any things I can do to make the transition easier on him? Or, to better prepare him for his adventures outdoors? I've taken him outside with me a couple of times and kept a close eye on him while he played in the yard. As a kitten, he was incredibly spooked and timid by things. He's grown out of it quite a bit and caught his first mouse with no problem the other day. But, I'm still worried that he might be too timid or scared to handle outdoor situations. I, also, think it might help if he is afraid of everything since he'll be a bit more cautious. Any tips and suggestions (Other than "Keep him indoors".) are welcome. Thank you.


----------



## xThatsMex (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry, I forgot to mention he is neutered and front declawed.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

If he's front declawed, then he will be unable to properly defend himself against other animals, and whether or not he exercises caution in such a situation will be irrelevant. So, the only tips I can offer are: (1) continue to go outside with him and supervise; or (2) buy or build some sort of outdoor enclosure or "cat run" so that he will be safe from other animals when he's outside.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My opinion: allowing a de-clawed cat outdoors unsupervised and unprotected (_outdoor enclosure_) is irresponsible. 

Of course a kitty is going to want to investigate the savannah of the yards, but it is *we* who should remain cognizant of the dangers and make decisions and take steps to keep the pet safe. _Just because a baby wants to enjoy the water is no reason to just toss it into the deep end for it to learn to stop squirming in its' caretaker's arms at the shallow end._

Sending a de-clawed cat outdoors to fend for itself is like bringing only your fist to a gun-fight. De-clawed cats have no first-line-of-defense. No claws to deter attacking animals so the attacker respects the pain of the claw and keeps out of claw-reach. In this instance, the attacker will have to be close enough to be bitten in order to be deterred ... and if a cat is close enough to bite a dog ... the dog is certainly close enough to bite the cat. If the dog is of any moderate size, the poor kitty is going to get the worst of it. Further, de-clawed cats have limited ability to climb to safety if the cat must retreat. 

I *really* don't think it is a good idea unless you are there to supervise/protect or can build the kitty a safe outdoor enclosure.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*I Agree with Previous Posters...*

a declawed cat will be in a very vulnerable position when confronted by any other animal. You can always try leash training your cat so you can go outside together and the cat can remain safe while under your guard.


----------



## xThatsMex (Sep 20, 2010)

I had a cat in the past that was declawed but, he'd always escape outside whenever we'd open the door. He did just fine for the 12 years I had him and, presumably longer with my family who I had to leave him with.

I'm not so worried about him being declawed. Like I said, he's pretty timid and runs away from everything.

I appreciate the suggestions for leash training him. My problem, however, is he is starting to try to escape whenever I open the door. So, he will probably get out without supervision and there is hardly anything I can do to stop this.

Back to my question: Is there anything I can do to help him prepare for his adventures outside? I have been taking him out and supervising him when I can and he is getting to know his environment better. One day, I'm sure he will escape without supervision and I would just like to give him the best tools and preparation that I can when he does. In fact, he keeps finding new ways of getting out and I actually woke up today with him howling at the door. He managed to unlock the door, open the door, break a panel off the screen door, and get outside.

Let me restate just in case I wasn't clear with my orignal post: I understand the risks of letting him go outside. I do not want any replies telling me that I'm "irresponsible" or that I should just leave him inside. This is *not* an option. I need as much advice as possible to help keep my cat as safe as I possibly can when he does escape outside. Things that I can help him prepare for, any training I can do to help him be afraid of certain unsafe things, training I can do to help him escape certain situations, etc. Telling me I'm irresponsible or that he'll be defenseless isn't helping me. As I stated, he is escaping and going out by himself. I want to help him as much as I can.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

There is _nothing_ you can do to prepare a cat for what he may encounter outdoors....whether it's an owl attack, cat or dog attack, or other animal like a weasel. How can you prepare a cat not to lick up some antifreeze it may find in a garage? or any other substance that may be injurious or fatal, or not to walk in grass that's been sprayed with herbicides or rubbing up against flowers sprayed with insecticides? Or not to run across a road or wait for a car or truck to pass? Any cat outdoors is at risk for all sorts of things.


----------



## xThatsMex (Sep 20, 2010)

catloverami said:


> There is _nothing_ you can do to prepare a cat for what he may encounter outdoors....whether it's an owl attack, cat or dog attack, or other animal like a weasel. How can you prepare a cat not to lick up some antifreeze it may find in a garage? or any other substance that may be injurious or fatal, or not to walk in grass that's been sprayed with herbicides or rubbing up against flowers sprayed with insecticides? Or not to run across a road or wait for a car or truck to pass? Any cat outdoors is at risk for all sorts of things.


I do understand that but, I also understand cats can be trained. I've trained my cat not to eat human food. I can leave a plate of meat sitting on the ground and he won't touch it. In theory, I could train him to not lick anti-freeze, yes? Any other suggestions?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Years ago I did have some cats that were indoor/outdoor cats. One did get attacked by a weasel twice with expensive vet visits to fix his wounds. This same cat was mauled by two stray dogs that caught him asleep under a spruce tree when he was partially deaf and 16 yrs. old. They fractured his leg, again expensive surgery to have a plate installed, and after a week he died of the stress of it all by having a heart attack. My neighbour didn't know his cat was under the car, and backed up and ran over it. One of my old cats who was deaf got lost in some adjacent woods for several days and dragged herself back to the house, but had nothing to eat or drink during that time and suffered irreparable kidney damage. I have one cat now who does want to go out occasionally. But I never let her out. I don't want to risk it and have something happen to her. When I was breeding, I' leash trained my stud cats and let them walk around our property. Now, I have a pet stroller and take them on "walkies" through an adjacent park that they enjoy. It gives them a change of scene, tho it gives me the exercise. They get enough of that chasing each other around the house.


----------



## xThatsMex (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your stories. I'm sorry you've had to go through the stress of your animals getting injured and dying. My deepest regards.

As previously stated a couple of times; I understand the risks. Telling me that there are risks is *not* helping me. And, to reiterate again, my cat can unlock the door (deadbolt *and* knob lock), open the door, and bust through the screen door. I found this out this morning.

I need suggestions on how to TRAIN him so he can be safer outside. I can train him to not lick anti-freeze. He's already timid of other animals, even ones he's been around a bit. Are there any other suggestions I should try to HELP my cat be SAFE when he does go outside?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

This has to be a joke.


----------



## xThatsMex (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, alright. I can see you guys are absolutely worthless. Thanks for nothing.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

xThatsMex said:


> Wow, alright. I can see you guys are absolutely worthless. Thanks for nothing.


We are not absolutely worthless. We are being honest and truthful. Our only crime is stating what you do not want to hear:
THERE IS NO WAY TO PREPARE A CAT, LET ALONE A _DECLAWED_ CAT, FOR SURVIVING OUTDOORS. 
I sense you are frustrated. I am, too. 





xThatsMex said:


> Back to my question:
> Is there anything I can do to help him prepare for his adventures outside?
> I have been taking him out and supervising him when I can and he is getting to know his environment better.


Like has been stated earlier, there is nothing you can do to prepare him. 
However, The Best Thing about what you've said you have done to help him is what I like to do with all of our cats, too. In case they accidentally get out I *do* want them to know what our home looks/smells like from all angles outside so they *can* find their way back to safety.
Truly, I feel that is *all* you would be able to do for him in the way of preparation.





xThatsMex said:


> Let me restate just in case I wasn't clear with my orignal post:
> I understand the risks of letting him go outside. I do not want any replies telling me that I'm "irresponsible" or that I should just leave him inside. This is *not* an option. I need as much advice as possible to help keep my cat as safe as I possibly can when he does escape outside.


I did not call you irresponsible, please re-read for content.
_Am I reading correcly that you are not planning to allow your declawed cat free-choice access outdoors, you simply want to keep him safe if/when he does escape?_
When a housepet is out of the immediate control of their owner there is *nothing* that can be done to make that cat safe other than to get it returned to its' safe and controlled environment as quickly as possible. 





xThatsMex said:


> As I stated, he is escaping and going out by himself. I want to help him as much as I can.


Then best thing you can do is cat-proof your home and plan to capture him immediately upon learning he has escaped. 
There is *nothing* you can teach him about how to survive, retreat to safety or defend himself. Either the outdoor cat survives the dangers of the uncontrolled environment, or they don't. There is no learning curve, the lessons are harsh, punishment swift and sometimes fatal.





xThatsMex said:


> And, to reiterate again, my cat can unlock the door (deadbolt *and* knob lock), open the door, and bust through the screen door. I found this out this morning.


Different locking mechanisms.
Stronger screens.
I *_understand_* he is intelligent and inventive in achieving escape. There are steps you can take to prevent this. You need to be smarter and more inventive than he in out-thinking him to prevent his escaping. 





xThatsMex said:


> Things that I can help him prepare for, any training I can do to help him be afraid of certain unsafe things, training I can do to help him escape certain situations, etc. Telling me I'm irresponsible or that he'll be defenseless isn't helping me.
> *****
> I need suggestions on how to TRAIN him so he can be safer outside. I can train him to not lick anti-freeze. He's already timid of other animals, even ones he's been around a bit. Are there any other suggestions I should try to HELP my cat be SAFE when he does go outside?


Like what? 
Really, what do you want? 
What do you think we can suggest? _'Don't talk to, and definitely don't take catnip from, strangers?'_
You cannot make him safe from vehicles in a road. You cannot make him safe from attacking animals. You cannot make him safe from weather extremes. You cannot give him tools to defend himself when he has no claws. You cannot train him to not lick his paws/fur if he gets any harmful substance on him.
There is nothing to suggest. _Nothing._ 
I can think of absolutely nothing that would be helpful in this instance other than creating a safe-area he _can_ freely access for outdoor-time in hopes it halts his door-dashing, cat-proofing your home to prevent escapes and being more vigilent and militant regarding doorway access and how people enter/exit.

*If your cat escapes he is on his own. Period. **The ONLY things available to you and he are: *
*...preventive-maintenance...*
*...familiarize him with the exterior of your home so he can find his way back...*
*...provide him a safe outdoor place to retreat to...*
*...quick recovery of the escapee...*
*...pray he doesn't come to harm while he is out of your control...*

I am sorry there are no answers to your questions and/or the answers available were not what you wanted to hear. 
Good luck.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Asking for advice on how to prepare a timid, declawed cat for the outside world is like asking how to prepare a 2-year old runaway child for the real world. They wouldn't understand and they shouldn't be allowed outside.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

About 3 years ago my cat Mufasa snuck out. When I discovered it, I searched everywhere. I combed the woods, put an ad in the paper and dispersed flyers within a 2ish mile radius. No sign of Mufasa so I dispersed flyers again. 

Mufasa had ALL his claws, a very friendly, outgoing, smart cat who could defend himself. He had snuck out a few other times so knew his way home. 

No Mufasa 3 yrs later. And that was a cat who had his claws, knew his way home and he was very smart. 

You cat has no claws. What chance does he have? None. Neither did mine.


----------



## ibbica (Jul 28, 2010)

Unfortunately, the others posting in this thread are correct: there is nothing you can do to "prepare" an escaping cat for the outdoors.

HOWEVER, if you are having a very hard time keeping your cat from rushing the door, one thing you can try is to use a double-door sort of system. Depending on how your house is set up, if you need to leave the house and don't want kitty running out the door, close them in another floor or room before opening the outer door. You may even be able to install a proper double door with a vestibule-type area, like how outdoor aviaries are set up; some houses have a mudroom for instance. In our house for instance we can block off the entire first floor from the rest of the house, leaving kitties with lots of space but preventing access to other parts of the house, including the outer doors.

The idea is that you make sure kitty is safely behind the inner door before you open the outer one. If kitty rushes the inner door, you just usher them back to the other side before opening the door to Outside. If you can't/won't actually install a double door for some reason, you could improvise with baby gates, strong netting, hinged doorways, or other such temporary options.


----------



## xThatsMex (Sep 20, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> We are not absolutely worthless. We are being honest and truthful. Our only crime is stating what you do not want to hear:


 My post about being "worthless" was geared towards those mocking and not actually aiding in the conversation. I appreciate the other advice.



> Like has been stated earlier, there is nothing you can do to prepare him.
> However, The Best Thing about what you've said you have done to help him is what I like to do with all of our cats, too. In case they accidentally get out I *do* want them to know what our home looks/smells like from all angles outside so they *can* find their way back to safety.


 This actually helps me. I will do that.



> _Am I reading correcly that you are not planning to allow your declawed cat free-choice access outdoors, you simply want to keep him safe if/when he does escape?_


 Yes, I do not plan to let him go outside but, he's been very innovated and learning how to open things (doors, windows, etc.) so, I would like to prepare him best I can so if/when he does "escape" without consent that he will be as safe as he can be.



> Different locking mechanisms.
> Stronger screens.
> I *_understand_* he is intelligent and inventive in achieving escape. There are steps you can take to prevent this. You need to be smarter and more inventive than he in out-thinking him to prevent his escaping.


 There are circumstances regarding my home that stop me from being able to foolproof the house. I don't want to get into detail about it but, even if I buy the biggest, strongest door with 500 locks, my cat still has the opportunity to get outside.



> Like what?
> Really, what do you want?
> What do you think we can suggest? _'Don't talk to, and definitely don't take catnip from, strangers?'_


 Seeing if he could climb trees. If not, could he be trained? If he could be trained, how? I've seen outside cats that look both ways before crossing the street, would this be something I could train my cat in? Is there a good way to introduce him to the other outside cats to see if there will be any hostility and to prevent the hostility? He comes to the sound of his cat food bag making noise, are there any other types of things I could do to try to coerce him back such as the clickers that would be loud enough to hear in a quiet but large community? I've never click trained, any suggestions on how to do that would be appreciated. I was reading about leaving a point of the house open and teaching the cat to use that to come and go as he pleases. Are there one way cat doors? To let my cat in but, not let him out.



> *If your cat escapes he is on his own. Period. **The ONLY things available to you and he are: *
> *...preventive-maintenance...*
> *...familiarize him with the exterior of your home so he can find his way back...*
> *...provide him a safe outdoor place to retreat to...*
> ...


 A safe, outdoor place to retreat. A familiar box? Would it be a good idea to get a few new places for him (such as a box or something of that nature) in the house for him to get acquainted with then set them up around the house?


----------



## xThatsMex (Sep 20, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Asking for advice on how to prepare a timid, declawed cat for the outside world is like asking how to prepare a 2-year old runaway child for the real world. They wouldn't understand and they shouldn't be allowed outside.


I understand what you're saying but my cat escapes on his own, *against my choice*. I would like ADVICE on how to help his chances outside in case he escapes again.


----------



## xThatsMex (Sep 20, 2010)

teasha said:


> About 3 years ago my cat Mufasa snuck out. When I discovered it, I searched everywhere. I combed the woods, put an ad in the paper and dispersed flyers within a 2ish mile radius. No sign of Mufasa so I dispersed flyers again.
> 
> Mufasa had ALL his claws, a very friendly, outgoing, smart cat who could defend himself. He had snuck out a few other times so knew his way home.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry about Mufasa. I had a friend go through close to the same thing. Two years after she lost her cat, she found out another family had adopted him from the streets. He was perfectly fine.


----------



## xThatsMex (Sep 20, 2010)

ibbica said:


> Unfortunately, the others posting in this thread are correct: there is nothing you can do to "prepare" an escaping cat for the outdoors.
> 
> HOWEVER, if you are having a very hard time keeping your cat from rushing the door, one thing you can try is to use a double-door sort of system. Depending on how your house is set up, if you need to leave the house and don't want kitty running out the door, close them in another floor or room before opening the outer door. You may even be able to install a proper double door with a vestibule-type area, like how outdoor aviaries are set up; some houses have a mudroom for instance. In our house for instance we can block off the entire first floor from the rest of the house, leaving kitties with lots of space but preventing access to other parts of the house, including the outer doors.
> 
> The idea is that you make sure kitty is safely behind the inner door before you open the outer one. If kitty rushes the inner door, you just usher them back to the other side before opening the door to Outside. If you can't/won't actually install a double door for some reason, you could improvise with baby gates, strong netting, hinged doorways, or other such temporary options.


Thank you. These are wonderful ideas. Unfortunately, I do not have a "mud room" or any possibility to corridor off parts of the house. The only time this would be plausible is to lock my cat in my bedroom, which drives him insane when I do it.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I've got some ideas for you, as far as making your cat safer outdoors.

First of all, get vaccines. All of them. Not just distemper and rabies. I would also suggest the Feline Leukemia Vaccine, and ask your vert what else they have available as far as the "optional" vaccines. There are a lot of things cats can catch out there. 

My sister's cat, Thackery Binks (LOL), has dire urges to go outside. He's been lost three times now, he's so friendly he goes right up to people and he gets taken to the local shelter. Luckily he's microchipped. If you haven't gotten your cat chipped, I would do it ASAP. It's a life safer.

Anyways back to Binks. She wants to supervise him, so she has managed to teach Binks and her other cat, Kovie, to follow her on walks. They have a nice little nature path they take and the cats follow her the whole way. They might go off the path to climb a log to chase a mouse, but they always stay within a reasonable distance, and they really seem to enjoy themselves. Perhaps this is something to consider with your cat, as she gets a bit braver. This could also help her learn your yard a little better. My sister also takes them on hiking trips in the state park, which they LOVE. This is also a bit more risky, however. People sometimes leave their dogs off leash, even when the dog really should not be. WARNING: Kovie has gotten stuck up a three twice from a dog running at him, and once they had to call a park ranger to get him down, and she was in the woods til 11 at night.

Good luck with your kitty. It's not ideal for a declawed cat to be outside, so I'm not sure if I'd ever want to let the kitty be alone out there. However, two of my mom's cats are declawed and have been going outside all their lives (11 and 14 y.o. who spray if they don't get let out) and they have been fine. Granted, they stay in the back garden and bask in the sun and nap and never really stray far, but they did used to get into spots of trouble when they were a bit younger. One thing I wouldn't do is let the cat out at night, that's when the danger of the outdoors is at its worst.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

xThatsMex said:


> ... geared towards those mocking and not actually aiding in the conversation. I appreciate the other advice.


Ah, that's just Dave and his way. I'm sorry you found it offensive but he always manages to make me smile when he injects his brand of humor into any discussion. I do not think he intends to be anything but funny, though possibly in a sarcastic/humorous manner that some may find offensive.
C'est la vie.





xThatsMex said:


> Seeing if he could climb trees. If not, could he be trained? If he could be trained, how? I've seen outside cats that look both ways before crossing the street, would this be something I could train my cat in? Is there a good way to introduce him to the other outside cats to see if there will be any hostility and to prevent the hostility?


A declawed cat *may* be able to climb some trees, not all trees. There is no way to teach your cat to know the difference between what he may be able to climb and what he would be unable to climb. You can't teach a cat traffic-sense. Either they got it or they're flattened. Intro-ing to outdoor cats ... well, that would be hit/miss. Generally, cats are territorial and new intruders will be challenged and possibly run off or attacked if they don't run. This is why vaccination protection is vitally important to his outdoor survival.





xThatsMex said:


> A safe, outdoor place to retreat. A familiar box? Would it be a good idea to get a few new places for him (such as a box or something of that nature) in the house for him to get acquainted with then set them up around the house?


NO! 
I meant providing him with a safe place outdoors for retreat from attack. ... like a box placed on a high table or shelf that he can jump to but an attacking animal (dog) could not reach him. Keep in mind that IF your cat is injured he may be unable to reach that safe area and/or other attacking cats could make that leap, too.
Yes, there are cat-flaps that allow 2-way or 1-way access.
Best of luck,
h


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

xThatsMex said:


> Hi guys. I have an indoor cat who was abandoned as a kitten. He's been wanting to go outside lately and, I've prepared by getting him a break-away collar with contact info on it. He will get his shots in a couple of weeks. *I plan on letting him go outside as he seems to enjoy it.* I understand that he'll live longer and be healthier and all that if he stays indoors. That is not what I'm asking. My question is, however, are there any things I can do to make the transition easier on him? Or, to better prepare him for his adventures outdoors? I've taken him outside with me a couple of times and kept a close eye on him while he played in the yard. As a kitten, he was incredibly spooked and timid by things. He's grown out of it quite a bit and caught his first mouse with no problem the other day. But, I'm still worried that he might be too timid or scared to handle outdoor situations. I, also, think it might help if he is afraid of everything since he'll be a bit more cautious. Any tips and suggestions (Other than "Keep him indoors".) are welcome. Thank you.


I don't understand this entire thread. First of all, you're pretty rude to the people you're asking advice from. Then, you originally stated that you are intentionally letting your declawed cat outdoors because he enjoys it, knowing that it's dangerous and potentially fatal. I'm sorry, but that *IS* irresponsible. After other members explained to you why it was dangerous, something you stated you didn't want to hear and wouldn't be receptive of, you completely changed your story saying that your cat can unlock your deadbolt and let himself out of your door? If that's true, PLEASE post it on YouTube. 

I sincerely wish your cat the best, but I don't understand what you're expecting.


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Indoor cats always want to go outside. Heck, any cat always wants to go where it's not allowed. 

I don't think it's safe, period. I don't think you can "train" your cat to override its own survival and safety instincts in an unknown and variable situation, particularly where predators and other stressful situations abound. You're taking a risk by allowing your cat outside. If your cat is hungry, it WILL eat human food rather than go without. If your cat is thirsty, it WILL consider anti-freeze.

I know that's not what you want to hear, but them's the breaks when you ask for advice on the internet.


----------



## xThatsMex (Sep 20, 2010)

RachandNito said:


> I've got some ideas for you, as far as making your cat safer outdoors.
> 
> First of all, get vaccines. All of them. Not just distemper and rabies. I would also suggest the Feline Leukemia Vaccine, and ask your vert what else they have available as far as the "optional" vaccines. There are a lot of things cats can catch out there.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this excellent advice! When I went out and got a break-away collar for my kitty, I also got a harness which he's not too happy about but, we're working with it. So, hopefully I can get him leash trained and *hopefully* (Fingers crossed) teach him to stay in the yard or near me if he's outside.

My first black cat was also declawed and he loved going outside and playing in the fields. He did absolutely fine for the 12 years I had him and, presumably a few more years he was with my family afterward.

I do plan on taking my cat in to get all of his shots. All. But, the appointment is for Oct. 10th so, I'm hoping my cat (Spazzy Dog is his name lol) doesn't get brave and escape again.

As for microchipping, great idea and I should've thought of that but, I didn't. Thank you for reminding me and I will definitely do that.


----------



## xThatsMex (Sep 20, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> This is why vaccination protection is vitally important to his outdoor survival.\


I agree and I plan to get *all* shots possible for my cat.


> NO!
> I meant providing him with a safe place outdoors for retreat from attack. ... like a box placed on a high table or shelf that he can jump to but an attacking animal (dog) could not reach him. Keep in mind that IF your cat is injured he may be unable to reach that safe area and/or other attacking cats could make that leap, too.


Oh, okay. What about a live trap type of cage? My cat can go in, trigger the trap so it closes him in and nothing else can get in it? That way if anything is chasing after him, he could go in without worrying about something else getting him? Sorry if these are stupid ideas, I'm just trying to converse about it all to get ideas.


> Yes, there are cat-flaps that allow 2-way or 1-way access.


Excellent. I will definitely look into getting the one way door thing then. Thank you.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sorry, the live-trap is NOT a viable option. Generally, if a cat is being chased by something they are NOT going to run into a tiny cage and feel calm and protected. And you will be unable to teach him to go there in that situation, either. Sorry, not a good idea. You need to provide something that your cat will KNOW is safe for him: height, access for him and no access for attackers.
I just do not think outdoors is safe for him unless you are living rurally, well off the road and don't have issues w/ roaming dogs or wildlife.

We have had a few barncats. Granted ... they all became housecats ... but they lived outdoors and indoor/outdoor fine for several years. BUT ... they were all caught and spayed/neutered/vaccinated. Well fed. Had already *been* living on their own outdoors and reached adulthood so were street-wise/woods-wise. We also understood there was the possibility of them disappearing suddenly and/or getting hit. This is why I worked at taming and socializing them, so I could bring them indoors.


----------



## ibbica (Jul 28, 2010)

xThatsMex said:


> I agree and I plan to get *all* shots possible for my cat.


Er... I'm not sure I'd jump on the idea to "give 'em everything, doc!" Some vaccines can have serious side effects, and some shouldn't be given too close together in time. Just do your research first and talk to your vet; even outdoor cats don't need *every* vaccination available! 


(OK, OK, I'm sure there are those rare individuals that live in the most inhospitable, disease- and parasite-ridden areas know to cats, but my guess is that xThatsMex isn't one of those )


----------



## CatnipCats (Feb 15, 2010)

We managed to convince several of our cats that the front door was a Bad Place. How?

(1) Water balloons, around 20 or so.
(2) A couple of kids or other volunteers stationed about 10 feet outside the front door, where they will be out of view when the door is open a few inches.
(3) Set up cat and door so kitty can think he's "sneaking" out the door. 
(4) When the cat pokes his nose out, toss water balloons so they land about 3 feet from door and make a big splash. 
(5) Repeat as necessary. 

One of our cats is too smart for this. As for the rest of them, we re-stage it every 6 months or so. The front door is a Bad Place. 

Edited to add - pick up broken balloon pieces, they're choking hazards for toddlers and animals.


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

Had a rescued declawed cat that only began to go outside after his street-smart with claws litterbox-mate moved in. Slate, declawed, timid, not used to outdoors, began to enjoy it, but never strayed far from the mulchbeds, patio area. If you can train your cat not to eat human food, can you not train him not to go away from the immediate area perhaps? How, I don't know, but then I don't understand how you can train a cat not to eat human food. That is a feat.

If the training issue is not viable, then the leash seems the best alternative. I did train one cat who had always been indoor-outdoor to a leash at an old age, and he accepted it. There is a thread re leash training.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

One of my cats is harness and leash trained. He ONLY goes outside when he is with us, and he knows to stay on the grass around our apartment building. However, kitties can get out of these if they are spooked enough. We thought he was strapped in tight enough until one day a big black lab came running at him...my boyfriend then had to climb the tree to get him down. He, however, has claws. Although I don't agree with your decision, just remember to keep a tight hold on your boy so he doesn't get away.


----------



## inzekesmemory (Jan 17, 2010)

i have buzzy (short for "buzz lightyear, i love you!!!" named by my 4 yr old grand daughter who has no mercy for vets and the paperwork they have to fill out!!!LOL) anyway he wanted out, i let him and now he is the best mouser in the neighborhood!!!!!.he wandered a bit before he got neutered (5 months and my vet wouldn't do it til he was 6!!! so he was kept indoors until he got "tutored" and he drove me crazy!!!) anyway...all my neighbors love my cats, i am lucky and live on a dead end street that borders a rarely used park. he is a terror on the local mouse, bird, chipmunk population..yes he even caught a chipmunk!!!! he would be miserable if he had to be in all the time...i respect those who keep their kids in but i choose to allow mine freedom and have the environment that is fairly safe to do so. the choice is yours to let them out or not. as for training? i have to agree, there is no "training" for this!!! buzz came home (thank God!!! he came home with it!!!!) a plastic peanut butter jar on his head!!!!! now figure out how he got his fat head in there??? but he did know enough to come to mommy for help...the jar measured 7 ? inches around and "fathead" is 7 1/2 or there a bouts...thought i was gonna have to get the oil to get it off!!!! but just my advice "there is no training them to be safe" i just decided, he isn't happy being inside and my neighborhood is as safe as it can be for him. i know i'll be "fried" for this attitude but it's what i believe is fair for my mr. buzz bomb. he's going on his third year and the worst he has had is his A$$ kicked by a local canadian goose which i'm sure he won't make that mistake again!!!!! does cost a little more for vet bills for parasite checks every time he goes for his "well kitty" check however..cause outdoor kittys have to be checked for parasites at least yearly due to their "diet"!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't think you'll get fried. I have had indoor/outdoor cats almost my entire life. I believe safety depends on the area. When I was a child, we lived on a farm and our home was far from the main roads. When we lived in town, we did lose two cats to road accidents. Husband and I lost our first cat to the road and decided our cats needed to be indoor-only. After that incident, the only outdoor cats we had were barn-cats. The first barn-cat would NOT integrate w/ the housecats so he remained a barn-cat. Granted, he came to us as an adult already wise to the ways of living feral outdoors. Our following barn-cats were the same; previously feral and had survived to adulthood. BUT ... all of those barncats had been tamed/socialized and became housecats. We live too close to a 55mph road and have cats w/ no street-smarts. I will not risk it. If someone lives in an area w/ few 'calculated risks' or even in an area full of danger ... it is a personal decision about what you risk by letting your kitty outdoors. Just don't be ignorant of the preventable dangers and accept whatever happens if anything ever does occur. Many times ... nothing ever happens and the kitty lives a great, long life.


----------



## xThatsMex (Sep 20, 2010)

klarej said:


> I don't understand. I appreciate your saying that you don't want to go into detail about the circumstances that stop you from being able to "foolproof" the house, but this is the area that poses the entire problem of your indoor cat getting outside in the first place.
> 
> Surely this is the root of your problem. I don't understand how your cat can unlock the door!
> 
> I am a firm believer in "Prevention rather than Cure" and for me, preventative measures are the solution to your problem.


I am a live-in, 24 hour caregiver for a senile older gentleman.

One - I live in *his* house. This prevents me from making any major modifications to the house to prevent my cat from escaping.

Two - The gentleman is senile, as I said. I do not want to make any major modifications as this could disrupt his lifestyle and make him more confused, stressed, etc.

Three - Because the gentleman is senile and highly forgetful, even if I were to implement any sort of features to prevent my cat from getting outside, they could be undermined because the gentleman leaves doors open, windows open, etc. even when specifically asked to close doors, even when I've left notes to keep windows closed.

And if anyone plans on rebutting me on why keep a cat that I can't keep safely in the house. My cat is a loved part of the gentleman's life and is a companion animal.

We live in a very quiet neighborhood. My cat is declawed for the safety of the gentleman. The gentleman consistently leaves windows and doors wide open for my cat to escape. What I previously thought was my cat learning how to unlock the dead bolt was, in fact, the man I am taking care of leaving the door open.

I understand that everyone has said there are no ways to teach a cat to be safe. I think that is BS. Cats learn from their parents. All animals learn from their species, from us. This is how we teach dogs to roll over, this is how lions hunt in packs.

I have made some previous suggestions and ideas on what might be possible. Teaching my cat to climb a tree, coming to the sound of a clicker, etc. Has anyone ever had any experience in doing any of this? I've never clicker trained, any suggestions for that would be great. How far could my cat hear the clicker? Is there anything louder I could use? My cat comes to the shaking of his cat treats. Is it easy to transition from the cat treats to a clicker?

Stuff I've already implemented are installing a one-way cat door allowing my cat to reenter the house but, not allowing him to exit through it. I've set up sturdy "safe spots" for him around the house and have shown him that they are okay to go to. I've been able to train my cat to stay away from human food, I can leave a raw steak on the floor and he won't even look at it. I am training him the same way to avoid antifreeze. I've looked into what plants are natural in the area as well as spoken with the neighbors to be aware of any plants they've used that could hurt my cat.

When I spoke about planning on letting my cat out, it was to give an idea about my situation without getting into detail since it is my private life and I didn't want to share. But, since I am not getting enough help as I would like and I feel like I've been shunned for the mere thought of my cat being outside and declawed, here is my life story. I hope you guys can understand my situation a little bit more and try to come up with ideas to help me and the safety of my cat.


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

The one older outdoor cat I trained to a leash in a new neighborhood seemed to learn from the, constrained leash walks, always pretty close to the house, that that was where to be. The times he rolled around while I wasn't watching & accidentally slipped his leash, he didn't seem to know he was loose, and would continue in pretty much the same area as usual, until I either picked him up or put the leash back on. That might be a try. To call him earlier in his life when he was indoor-outdoor, he would come when we called his name. If we were in a hurry we would shake the cat treats or flip the top on the wet cat food can. I see nothing wrong with shaking cat treats to call him. re the leash, just be sure he is totally comfortable with the harness and then the leash before you take him out. Remember there will be distractions/dangers out there, and he may run & tumble a few times when startled when he first begins his walks.


----------



## rothenb1 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm curious as to how you will teach your cat to not lick anti-freeze. How will you go about doing that? (Not meant to be snarky, I really am curious).


----------



## xThatsMex (Sep 20, 2010)

rothenb1 said:


> I'm curious as to how you will teach your cat to not lick anti-freeze. How will you go about doing that? (Not meant to be snarky, I really am curious).


I've been trying the same means I did to train him not to even think about eating human food. I got a small cup and put a tiny bit of antifreeze in it. Then, set it down on the ground. I stand a couple feet away from it and watch my cat. If he starts going near it, I make a sharp Tss noise and step inbetween him and the antifreeze. When he backs off, I step away again and watch him. This worked for when I trained him not to go near human food and now, I can set any food out and not worry about it. Here's to hoping it works for the antifreeze as well.


----------



## xThatsMex (Sep 20, 2010)

Please understand that I am a very private person, klarej. I didn't want to get into more detail than necessary. Whether I was being less than honest or what, I was asking for help in the best possible way that I was comfortable with and, a lot of what I got was mockery.

Thank you for the suggestions. I've been slowly introducing a harness to my boy and, he's miserable with it lol. He was miserable when I first collared him but, eventually gave up the fight so, hopefully he'll give up the fight with the harness.

There are other cats that roam the neighborhood, as well. I would love to introduce them to my cat but, they usually dart away when I'm within eye sight. So, that's going really slow.

There is amazing progress with training him to stay away from anti-freeze. He still has moments that he's curious but, they're getting few and far between now, thank goodness.

No poisonous plants reported in the area. Whew. One less concern for me, even though I've never seen my cat eat any plants. I've even offered pet grass to him, he doesn't respond to catnip, etc.

And, still got the vet appointment for the 9th. Am getting him his shots and chipped.

Sorry if I sound overly concerned about my cat. I've had one other cat that loved to go outside. The first few times he did it, I was a sobbing, hysterical mess. But, after years of him doing it, it got easier to deal with. It's almost like watching your child getting on the bus for their first day of school. I just want the best for my boy and to do anything at all to make it easier on him.

Thank you again for your understanding and support. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My sincere apologies, but I do not believe your antifreeze training is going to work. Outside ... antifreeze isn't located in convenient cups ... it puddles on the ground and tends to NOT dry and remains in a liquid state for a long time. I know this because I had a persistent antifreeze puddle in my garage until we fixed the leaky radiator hose on my vehicle. If a cat steps in it or crawls/crouches through it (_under a car_) and grooms it off his feet or belly, there is no way to avoid that type of poisoning no matter what training you attempt to do.
The best you can do is accept the risks and hope for the best. Good luck.
h =^..^=


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

I would like to offer my two cents as someone with an outdoor cat. I realize that she is at risk for more dangers than an indoor cat, however what I think some people need to understand is life is circumstantial. Heidi is someone who does understand this-but most others here are quick to judge. There is no perfect world and last time I checked I'm caring for five abandoned kittens-because the cat overpopulation is out of control. I believe that if you came to my home you would meet my outdoor cat and not find a flea on her, she is spayed, she is utd on shots and is well fed the same high quality diet my inside cats eat. Her other option in life is a kill shelter, and when caged she is aggressive. Upon meeting her you would also realize that she comes when called by her name-without fail, full speed running, that she looks both ways before crossing our road and rarely goes past our neighbors property. Her life may be shorter than my indoor cats-but thus far I know it has been 18 months longer than it would have been at the kill shelter or had I left her pregnant on the streets of a pretty crappy neighborhood.

Op I do recommend teaching ur cat to come to something-its name or a clicker. With Ginger I know I can always check on her and if she doesn't come when called something is seriously wrong. I do fear the declawed part but that is your choice to make not mine.

Leslie


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

My Cat does the exact opposite thing. He always dies for inside. My old inside cats meowed at the door almost 24/7 for outside! Cat's are weird. 

I would make sure he doesn't get far if he does go outside and only under supervision. My old cats were declawed and I let them outside while I watched them. Usually they would just wander around the front yard. I had to stop them from eating grass though. They threw it up!


----------

